# Mobo For i5 3570k. Damn Urgent



## rixon.d9 (Mar 8, 2013)

Need Mobo for i5 3570k. Main Purpose gaming,Dont ask me to answer those list of questions
Other Specs are

RAM: G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GB x2

PSU: Corsair GS600

GPU: Sapphire HD7870 LE

Cabinet: NZXT gamma

Monitor: Dell st2220L 22"

Logitech MK200 KB & mmouse combo

HDD: seagate barracuda 2 TB

Also Can any1 suggest a Better Mouse and keyboard than the logitech . Budget upto 2k MAX . Gaming style.


----------



## rock2702 (Mar 8, 2013)

What is your budget?You can get a gigabyte z77x-ud3h for 12k,Asus maximus v gene(m-atx)-14.5k,Asus z77-v pro-16k,gigabyte z77-ud5h-17k,Asus z77 sabertooth-18k,Asus Maximus V formula-20k.Chose from any of the above,they are all good performers.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Mar 8, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> What is your budget?You can get a gigabyte z77x-ud3h for 12k,Asus maximus v gene(m-atx)-14.5k,Asus z77-v pro-16k,gigabyte z77-ud5h-17k,Asus z77 sabertooth-18k,Asus Maximus V formula-20k.Chose from any of the above,they are all good performers.




Anything below 10k ? Whats the diff b/w these boards ?


----------



## lakeport (Mar 8, 2013)

If you can, get the Asus P8Z77-V, if not get an Asrock Z77 Extreme3/Extreme4.. They're the best VFM Z77 mobo atm(the asrock ones).


----------



## topgear (Mar 9, 2013)

Asus P8Z77-V is around 14-15k which is out of Op's budget -- for Op's budget he may opt for  Asus 	P8Z77-M though but even it may be around 10k - good if Op can find it under 10k.


----------



## Aniket Chakraborty (Mar 9, 2013)

rixon.d9 said:


> Need Mobo for i5 3570k. Main Purpose gaming,Dont ask me to answer those list of questions
> Other Specs are
> 
> RAM: G.Skill RipjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GB x2
> ...



If you plan to overclock then you have to buy a quality z77 motherboard.
I would recommend Asus P8Z77V-Pro 16k or Gigabyte Z77X UD3H 12k for that purpose.
Now if you don't want to take the overclocking route and simply plan to run your cpu at stock speed then a B75 chipset motherboard will be pretty good for you,Gigabyte B75M D3H is a very good budget board and should cost around rs4100 approx in the local market.
If you plan to get mouse+keyboard at 2k then I would say not to buy because you won't have much option.
You'll get Razer Cyclosa bundle at rs2300 but they aint that great.
Better invest on either good mouse or keyboard (any one of these)
Roccat Kova Plus is a very good mouse and should cost you rs2500 approx or you can get Logitech G400 rs1600 approx (I use Logitech G400 and will say its a very good mouse),G400 has the best in class performence (the best mouse under rs1600)it has good build quality,3years warranty,dpi changing switch,3500dpi.
Well if you plan to get keyboard insted of mouse then give Logitech G105 or Roccat Arvo a try.
They both costs around rs2600 and are pretty good keyboards.
Tt eSports Knucker can be considered too,it costs rs2300 approx.


----------



## Aniket Chakraborty (Mar 9, 2013)

lakeport said:


> If you can, get the Asus P8Z77-V, if not get an Asrock Z77 Extreme3/Extreme4.. They're the best VFM Z77 mobo atm(the asrock ones).


Users of Z77 Extreme3/4 are complaining about VRM issue in many forums so I would suggest to stay away from them.


----------



## rixon.d9 (Mar 9, 2013)

thanku for all your feedbacks,I changed my mind and I'm sticking to i5 3550 with Asus P8B59-V Mobo but the shopkeeper insists to buy P8Z77 ??
Which 1 should I go for ?
And about the keyboard and mouse I Will Logitech G400Mouse and G105 keyboard Unless any1 has a better option.


----------



## Fog (Mar 9, 2013)

rixon.d9 said:


> thanku for all your feedbacks,I changed my mind and I'm sticking to i5 3550 with Asus P8B59-V Mobo but the shopkeeper insists to buy P8Z77 ??
> Which 1 should I go for ?
> And about the keyboard and mouse I Will Logitech G400Mouse and G105 keyboard Unless any1 has a better option.



Go for Gigabyte B75 Chipset, or MSI ZH77 is another very excellent mobo.

The latter costs 5k and former costs 4.3k

IMHO, go for the MSI. You won't regret it.


----------



## Aniket Chakraborty (Mar 10, 2013)

rixon.d9 said:


> thanku for all your feedbacks,I changed my mind and I'm sticking to i5 3550 with Asus P8B59-V Mobo but the shopkeeper insists to buy P8Z77 ??
> Which 1 should I go for ?
> And about the keyboard and mouse I Will Logitech G400Mouse and G105 keyboard Unless any1 has a better option.



Well getting a z77 mobo for a non overclockable cpu is pretty useless,h77 and b75 chipset has most of the features of z77 (except overclocking and few other stuffs).
So don't buy z77 better get gigabyte b75m d3h,you'll get many features plus you'll save lots of money.


----------



## topgear (Mar 10, 2013)

rixon.d9 said:


> thanku for all your feedbacks,I changed my mind and I'm sticking to i5 3550 with *Asus P8B59-V Mobo* but the shopkeeper insists to buy P8Z77 ??
> Which 1 should I go for ?
> And about the keyboard and mouse I Will Logitech G400Mouse and G105 keyboard Unless any1 has a better option.



now what's that exactly ... can you provide a web link for this ? and for mobo stick with Asus P8B75M-LX or MSI B75MA P45/E33 - all are around 4.2-4.4k .


----------



## sumonpathak (Mar 10, 2013)

That would be P8B75-V


----------

